# Electric monster truck under $200



## danchesterp (Jan 5, 2009)

Is there a good monster truck under $200 bucks that is ready to run? I would want rechargable batteries and good distance on the the controle.


----------



## tats21 (Jul 20, 2008)

traxxas stampede should be a good startin point for you


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

A Traxxas Stampede is a good choice. It is 2wd though not 4wd. Stock radio range is good. Overall a very bulletproof truck.


----------



## ROCKY 1 (Jan 9, 2009)

if you can afford to spend around 220 to 250 bucks i would recommend an hpi racing wheely king 4x4 monster truck. i have one and it is a very good tough fun truck. comes with everything and is a rtr. ROCKY 1


----------



## danchesterp (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks all. I will concider these trucks.


----------



## Airbus (Jan 18, 2009)

The Slash is about $200, and it looks better than the Stamp.....


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

I totally agree with you Airbus but it is not a monster truck. I would go wheely king for the 4x4 aspect


----------



## Airbus (Jan 18, 2009)

BillH said:


> I totally agree with you Airbus but it is not a monster truck. I would go wheely king for the 4x4 aspect


True, though for $200 a Slash would be a riot, and they seem pretty tough....at least for anything that's Traxxas....:thumbsup:


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

I own a slash and it is great it all depends on what you want to do with it.


----------



## NickyD07 (Nov 27, 2007)

Stampede is a great truck for the price but the downfall is its 2wd. Depending on what your going to use the truck for is the detemining factor. Mud,dirt,pavement etc etc


----------



## beefgravy (May 28, 2007)

If you want to put one together....Get a Blackfoot Extreme. I actually raced mine at a local track and won a few times....

Brand new they are only like $120.00...very fun!


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

beefgravy said:


> If you want to put one together....Get a Blackfoot Extreme. I actually raced mine at a local track and won a few times....
> 
> Brand new they are only like $120.00...very fun!


HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH WON I MUST NOT OF BEEN THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## tdude (Feb 1, 2009)

i would say a slash


----------



## tdude (Feb 1, 2009)

rc rustler is the best


----------



## NitroGuy74 (Jul 23, 2009)

Of all trucks, I'd say check E-Bay. An emaxx, Stampede, Wheely King, E-Savage there all great trucks.


----------



## ca4door4u (Dec 10, 2009)

E-savage. I have a savage xl and the whole savage line can take a beating!


----------



## Bandits RC Club (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a wheely king they r a very tuff truck and they are a 4x4. I trail drive mine every summer and it does really well. I put a locker in both axles for a true 4wd. hope you find the right truck for you.


----------



## Blues Hockey (Oct 21, 2005)

*Ground Pounder*

For a realistic RTR monster truck go with the CPE Ground Pounder.
It runs about 250.00. It is the most realistic by far.

Google ground pounder monster truck to see the truck.


----------

